# FWA 2011 Recap: Includes Attack Of The Show Footage!



## Oxa (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello! I chose FWA as my first convention ever. As most of you know the theme was 'Furries In Wonderland' and Attack of the Show bought into the convention as well.

I had a lot of fun, but a few of the artists said it wasn't as good as FWA 2010. I enjoyed it though. If you'd like to see footage of FWA 2011, be sure to stop by my latest journal entry and my FA. ^^ Also got to meet a lot of interesting people, including Bonk, Severus Coil, Princess Rei, Shesta, Huski, SportyPup, Skrat, Dragoneer, and many others!

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2212752/


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you get to see the Atlanta Aquarium?

Did you fall down the rabbit hole?


----------

